# Old Telephone poles coming out of roof.



## Rebeccatheroofer (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello fellow commercial roofers.
Please comment on this roof issue I am faced with, I will post the photos. 
The owners want to keep the look of this old seaside nautical rustic look.
You see the posts go through the roof. They are cracked and old and leaking from inside and around the parameter. Ok , I am getting an error message when trying to upload photos. They want the poles to stay for look. They will let me cut some down but not a solution to stop the leaks . 
If u ask I can email direct, I have also told forum. 
Thank you


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Odd request - would be good to see pics of this


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

The weird things people ask for - this is crazy


----------

